# Best Archery Target?



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

was wondering what everybody uses for target practice with their bows... in the market for A new one and not sure what to get... I used to have A basic block target but one summer of practice and it no longer stops my arrows... please give me some opinions!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been collecting bags to stuff one of those potato sacks with a target on them.No good for broadheads but I wanted to give one a try. I tried a hipps target and it worked good but didnt last very long.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I have two archery back stops. Both are home made. One I made of HOMOSOTE which is a paper fiber pressed into 4x8 sheets. Cut 18"x48" strips and lay flat in a stack on a board or pallet. I use all thread rod down the sides and a 2x12 on top to compress the stack. I have one of these that's been outside for three years and still stops arrows just fine. I've also done the same type of back stop with card board boxes layed flat,stacked(make sure they're not wax cardboard) with the same type of compression system on the sides. With both of the above items, I use a block for broad heads only. The above walls will stop hundreds of arrows. The fiber board wall face is 48 inches wide and 48 inches high. The cardboard wall is also 48" wide but it's 65" tall.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I get 2 nylon feed bags at the local grainery for $1.50 ($.75 apiece)...I stuff the first one full of old clothes, rags, etc.. Then I slide the 2nd bag down over the open end of the stuffed bag...

I prop it up in the yard --lengthwise, it's about the same size as the body of an average-sized deer...I've had the same bags for the last couple of seasons...At less than $2, I'll splurge for 2 more bags this season...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> A 16pt monster buck makes a great target!!!lol


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

I use the block they are nice and durable


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I use the cardboard like 220swift and have used strips of carpet stacked and compressed very little.(must be an old guy thing) lol, but I also make my own shooting sticks, hunting chair and anything else I can.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I use the cardboard like 220swift and have used strips of carpet stacked and compressed very little.(must be an old guy thing) lol, but I also make my own shooting sticks, hunting chair and anything else I can.


old guys rule!!!!! lol


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

220swift said:


> old guys rule!!!!! lol


I learn a lot off of older guys cause they are wise hahaha lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

MountainCoyotes said:


> I learn a lot off of older guys cause they are wise hahaha lol


always remember....
age and treachery will best youth and endurance every time..







lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I use the cardboard like 220swift and have used strips of carpet stacked and compressed very little.(must be an old guy thing) lol, but I also make my own shooting sticks, hunting chair and anything else I can.


 I shouldn't have to ask BUT I know you used shag carpet !!!!!!!!!! ( old guy thing ) HA !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hassell said:


> I shouldn't have to ask BUT I know you used shag carpet !!!!!!!!!! ( old guy thing ) HA !!!!!!!!!!


OK, now you made me spit coffee all over my laptop......LMAO


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes I did !! LOL


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

anybody try the block black?


----------



## Claydoh (Dec 31, 2011)

Rinehart 18-1 is tough and lightweight. Good for broadheads as well as fp's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a small yard, but a big garage. I have a peice of 18 Wheeler rubberized tarp hung in the third bay with a cardboard box in front which I keep stuffing with anything that looks like it will stop arrows. When I ding something valuable behind it, I stuff it a little more. WHT chaulk will fix an arrow hole in alluminum garage doors...it was my boy, not me.


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

We made ours, pretty simlpe too. Free cardboard boxes from grocerie stores brokedown flat and compressed in a makeshift press. 6 ft tall by 4 ft wide. Have no cash in it. Made from wood for other projects(frame) and free boxes we get round town. Use an old pallet for the bottom. I shoot beeman 50/70 with 100 grain tips and there easy pull to get out of the target. Use a cordless drill and screws to change out cardboard. Jst keep it covered from weather n it last for years.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

This thing weighs about 300 pounds and stops arrows really well

It's 4x4 and I made it, took me about a day and a half cutting and stacking the carpet strips
They're 2'x4' pieces 
Got the carpet for free from a flooring place. 
Cost me nothing and will out last a block target by a long shot.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> This thing weighs about 300 pounds and stops arrows really well
> 
> It's 4x4 and I made it, took me about a day and a half cutting and stacking the carpet strips
> They're 2'x4' pieces
> ...


Wow--it'd probably outlast alot of stuff...LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i use the Block
however i have also made my own

us use a card board box the size i want the finished target to be
then i take my time(and this does take time to do right) and i use that expansion spray foam
put a thin layer in the box,then just let it expand and dry completely.then add another layer of spray foam,and let expand and dry
repeat and let dry until the box is full

i find this to work as well as my block target does
my self bows go just as deep in both targets
my compound does the same
never had a pass thru with either type of bow yet,not even at 10 yds


----------



## Hmille10 (Oct 24, 2012)

I use a Mckenzie Shotblocker. A bit spendy but i wanted something with multiple shooting faces and that could handle broadheads. Ive had it for a few years and its holding up really well. Its portable too which is a benefit since i dont live in the country and often shoot somewhere besides my house. Those homemade targets look like a great idea though!


----------



## Altman (Oct 25, 2012)

Rinehart 18-1 is top notch. A little pricey but worth it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I use a small block with rounded corners so it rolls nicely. It's about 14" cubed. I can give it a toss and just shoot it where it lands. It's good distance practice as it's always at a slightly different distance when you toss it, the small size makes you aim better and I can take it wherever I choose to go and shoot.


----------



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

i use a rhinehart deer target..i have never seen a square animal in the woods haha. but it seems to be a good target i leave it out in the yard and weather dont affect it. also the inner core is interchangeable so when it gets torn up and dont stop arrows anymore for 30$ you get a new one.


----------

